# Says it all



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sometimes you trip across something that just plain sums it all up. Today's Calvin and Hobbes puts it all in four panels what's wrong in the USA:

http://assets.amuniversal.com/dd6e200070e20132b90b005056a9545d

Ralph

I need a pill to push the button.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Four panels huh? My counting education must be woefully outdated


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> Four panels huh? My counting education must be woefully outdated


Sure, I count the same way the tax system does: 1,2,4,8,16, 32, .......

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Sure, I count the same way the tax system does: 1,2,4,8,16, 32, .......
> 
> Ralph


Don't remind me Ralph. My w2 arrived yesterday. Them thieves take too much.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

On the other hand I have been watching Sons of Liberty the past few days. A modern day live version would be mighty nice!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

How sweet would that be !!!


----------

